# Club Meeting at Stanford Hall, 3rd May



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

As you may have already read on the _EVENTS_ board,
On 3rd of May the VW North West are having a national meet for VW, Audi and Porsche Cars at Stanford Hall

http://www.stanfordhallvw.co.uk/index.htm

The Club stand can acommodate roughly 10 cars and the number of Concours cars are unrestricted. As I know the organizer, we may get away with more cars on the Club Stand. Club stand passes are free. All I need to know is the number of interested people. All we pay is the normal admission to Standford Hall.

There are loads of things to do and Stanford Hall is well worth a visit! Club stands will also accommodate anyone wanting to sell, for as long as you are not a trader.

So far interest is good and we already have 6 cars attending the club stand

Lets make this a really BIG meeting! So, come on folks, send me your PMs with address so I can send you a club pass when I get them!

Dani


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Been every year for the past 16 years but cannot make it this year as we are going to Silverstone to watch GT3 racing as Audi will be there with 4 rear wheel drive R8's.


----------



## alley (Apr 18, 2009)

I used to go with my old 1959 oval beetle, loverly setting if weather is nice


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes, I agree, it is very nice at Stanford Hall! I went many years running with Club Audi, where I used to do the Club display stand. It can be quite windy though if I remember rightly :roll:

btw, the club display tickets should arrive any day now, I have posted them last Thursday.


----------

